# Residencia



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

Please Help.

I want to know what is meaning.of this request in english.

1,INSCRIPCION EN EL SERVICION EMPLEO DEL FAMILIAR COMUNITARIO

2,SUGURO DE ENFERMEDAD QUE CUBRA A LOS MIEMBROS DE LA UNIDAD FAMILIAR


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kamalja said:


> Please Help.
> 
> I want to know what is meaning.of this request in english.
> 
> ...


1 is proof of employment for the family member who is an EU citizen

2 is proof of heath insurance or right to the state healthcare for each family member


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> 1 is proof of employment for the family member who is an EU citizen
> 
> 2 is proof of heath insurance or right to the state healthcare for each family member


which ministry can i get this service from. thank you so much


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kamalja said:


> which ministry can i get this service from. thank you so much


What service?? I think you are being requested to simply prove your income and that you have made healthcare provision to enable to live in Spain??? So you need to take the necessary paperwork with you when you register

Jo xxx


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> What service?? I think you are being requested to simply prove your income and that you have made healthcare provision to enable to live in Spain??? So you need to take the necessary paperwork with you when you register
> 
> Jo xxx


Am sorry for much bothery. The police refused to issued NIF for my friend wife she is from germany
without the nif no office is ready to help us.please any adivice or help about the nif number how to get one.what are the new law about the nif number to EU citizen


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Wouldn't the S1 be the second one?


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

NickZ said:


> Wouldn't the S1 be the second one?




I dont understand......NickZ


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Useful forms for social security rights

If she is from Germany they're asking for one of those most likely.

No?


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

NickZ said:


> Useful forms for social security rights
> 
> If she is from Germany they're asking for one of those most likely.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kamalja said:


> Am sorry for much bothery. The police refused to issued NIF for my friend wife she is from germany
> without the nif no office is ready to help us.please any adivice or help about the nif number how to get one.what are the new law about the nif number to EU citizen


NIF or NIE???? You can get an NIE number that is valid for 3 months. After than you have to renew it and apply for residencia. For this you need to prove income and healthcare provision

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Wouldn't the S1 be the second one?


only if you're British - & then only if you're entitled to it

I don't know how it works from germany (unless the link I just noticed you posted explains)



Kamalja - does she want to register as resident?

does she work in Spain?

if not, does she have private healthcare insurance?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

S1 form is EU wide. It replaces a previous EU form. Don't ask me why they keep changing the names.

The only things I know about Germany is it's in the EU and makes Beer -)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> S1 form is EU wide. It replaces a previous EU form. Don't ask me why they keep changing the names.
> 
> The only things I know about Germany is it's in the EU and makes Beer -)


& they allow 16 year olds buy it & drink it in public, as I was horrified to learn when my 16 year old dd went there with the school earlier this year 


:focus:

I'm pretty certain the OP is talking about his German 'friend' registering as resident - iirc he was here a while ago talking about marrying his German fiancee here in Spain


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> NIF or NIE???? You can get an NIE number that is valid for 3 months. After than you have to renew it and apply for residencia. For this you need to prove income and healthcare provision
> 
> Jo xxxx



this has to be working contract or what type of income.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kamalja said:


> this has to be working contract or what type of income.



It has to be proof of income, either a work contract, a pension book, proof of income from shares, a bank statement with investments and dividends - anything that will show the spanish government that you can support yourself financially. Healthcare too - to prove to the Spanish government that should you fall ill you have cover. Without this, they wont allow you to become permanent residents

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> NIF or NIE???? You can get an NIE number that is valid for 3 months. After than you have to renew it and apply for residencia. For this you need to prove income and healthcare provision
> 
> Jo xxxx




by-the-way, not that it matters, but a NIE is the same as a NIF. 

When talking about financial matters (tax, income etc.) it is referred to as a NIF but when talking about identifying someone, it is referred to as a NIE.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> by-the-way, not that it matters, but a NIE is the same as a NIF.
> 
> When talking about financial matters (tax, income etc.) it is referred to as a NIF but when talking about identifying someone, it is referred to as a NIE.


I always thought an NIE was Número de Identificación de Extranjeros. I. E for foreigners, and an NIF was Número de Identificación Fiscal, which for non Spanish residents is the same as the NIE, but for Spanish residents is the same as their DNI Documento Nacional de Identidad plus an additional letter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> I always thought an NIE was Número de Identificación de Extranjeros. I. E for foreigners, and an NIF was Número de Identificación Fiscal, which for non Spanish residents is the same as the NIE, but for Spanish residents is the same as their DNI Documento Nacional de Identidad plus an additional letter.


yep - that's how it works


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> only if you're British - & then only if you're entitled to it
> 
> I don't know how it works from germany (unless the link I just noticed you posted explains)
> 
> ...


yes she has EU health card from Germany. I need this advice to help a friend who just arrive in Spain. because this website has help i and my wife alot and we really appreciate it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kamalja said:


> yes she has EU health card from Germany. I need this advice to help a friend who just arrive in Spain. because this website has help i and my wife alot and we really appreciate it.


does she have the holiday health card or the S1? It's the S1 which she needs


also as previously stated she needs to show that she has a regular income


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Kamalja said:


> Please Help.
> 
> I want to know what is meaning.of this request in english.
> 
> ...


I think that INSCRIPCION EN EL SERVICIO DE EMPLEO refers to registering with the unemployment service, if it was proof of work it would says contato laboral or something similar, but the SERVICIO DE EMPLEO what the INEM is now known as.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> I think that INSCRIPCION EN EL SERVICIO DE EMPLEO refers to registering with the unemployment service, if it was proof of work it would says contato laboral or something similar, but the SERVICIO DE EMPLEO what the INEM is now known as.


yes, that _appears_ to be the translation, although INEM is now SEPE (Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal) , so wouldn't they have said that  - but what they need to show is _proof of income from somewhere_ in order to get a resident cert., so it simply doesn't make sense that proof of being registered as unemployed is what is required

unless the person is getting some sort of unemployment benefit from Germany - & that _that_ is acceptable proof of income :confused2:

regardless - what _is _clear is that an EU citizen wanting to register as resident in Spain has to now show some sort of proof of income & proof of heathcare provision, either in the form of private insurance or entitlement to state healthcare


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that _appears_ to be the translation, although INEM is now SEPE (Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal) , so wouldn't they have said that  - but what they need to show is _proof of income from somewhere_ in order to get a resident cert., so it simply doesn't make sense that proof of being registered as unemployed is what is required
> 
> unless the person is getting some sort of unemployment benefit from Germany - & that _that_ is acceptable proof of income :confused2:
> 
> regardless - what _is _clear is that an EU citizen wanting to register as resident in Spain has to now show some sort of proof of income & proof of heathcare provision, either in the form of private insurance or entitlement to state healthcare


Here in Galicia it is Servizo público de emprego de Galicia not SEPE, but on the other hand we don't know how recent that information is. It's not infrequent here to receive pieces of paper with requirements that are out of date, sometimes they have been rectified by hand, but not always. Two weeks ago I went to enrol my youngest daughter at the IES, the form they had given her, was not for her course because the ones for her course were not yet available, although the enrolment period had been open for a week. However, while I was there, the new forms were faxed through so i duly filled it in. I was with my other daughter, so when I came to the bit my daughter had to sign, I explained i would take the paper as the daughter with me, was not the one I was enrolling but the other one had signed the previous form. So they said well just sign for her...lol then asked if Noelia knew how her sister signed and if she could copy it! They told me it wasn't so important as the daughter in question had signed the first form, which they then proceeded to tear up! However, this works for me. It saved me a lot of time and inconvenience and I was quite happy to go along with their methods.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> Here in Galicia it is Servizo público de emprego de Galicia not SEPE, but on the other hand we don't know how recent that information is. It's not infrequent here to receive pieces of paper with requirements that are out of date, sometimes they have been rectified by hand, but not always. Two weeks ago I went to enrol my youngest daughter at the IES, the form they had given her, was not for her course because the ones for her course were not yet available, although the enrolment period had been open for a week. However, while I was there, the new forms were faxed through so i duly filled it in. I was with my other daughter, so when I came to the bit my daughter had to sign, I explained i would take the paper as the daughter with me, was not the one I was enrolling but the other one had signed the previous form. So they said well just sign for her...lol then asked if Noelia knew how her sister signed and if she could copy it! They told me it wasn't so important as the daughter in question had signed the first form, which they then proceeded to tear up! However, this works for me. It saved me a lot of time and inconvenience and I was quite happy to go along with their methods.


Regardless, the new rules in Spain are this - how different areas interpret them for now is a different issue. Certainly it seems down in the south they are doing it "by the book"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Regardless, the new rules in Spain are this - how different areas interpret them for now is a different issue. Certainly it seems down in the south they are doing it "by the book"
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, even half way down they are - to the extent that the nearest office we could use for a resident cert has stopped doing them completely because it's 'too complicated' for the size of the office & number of staff there - they still do NIE certs though - much more straightforward


I'd be very surprised if proof that you are registered unemployed would be any good - if it's from another EU country that only lasts 3 months


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes, even half way down they are - to the extent that the nearest office we could use for a resident cert has stopped doing them completely because it's 'too complicated' for the size of the office & number of staff there - they still do NIE certs though - much more straightforward
> 
> 
> I'd be very surprised if proof that you are registered unemployed would be any good - if it's from another EU country that only lasts 3 months



i was so surprise a friend went to the police in navarra to apply for NIE but they refuse to issued it. they process everything on pending, they told him he would be call in some months because there is new law April.about the news rules.How can my friend go on with his marry process in the civil without NIE.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kamalja said:


> i was so surprise a friend went to the police in navarra to apply for NIE but they refuse to issued it. they process everything on pending, they told him he would be call in some months because there is new law April.about the news rules.How can my friend go on with his marry process in the civil without NIE.


Your friend will have to prove income - maybe become an autonomo??? For this he will need a gestor and pay 250€ a month and will then be covered for health care and he will then have to prove he can get work in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kamalja said:


> i was so surprise a friend went to the police in navarra to apply for NIE but they refuse to issued it. they process everything on pending, they told him he would be call in some months because there is new law April.about the news rules.How can my friend go on with his marry process in the civil without NIE.


yes, this is causing problems for lots of poeple


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kamalja said:


> i was so surprise a friend went to the police in navarra to apply for NIE but they refuse to issued it. they process everything on pending, they told him he would be call in some months because there is new law April.about the news rules.How can my friend go on with his marry process in the civil without NIE.




Are we absolutely clear on this - are the authorities insisting on proof of income etc. when applying for JUST the NIE?

Or are people still confused between the NIE and the residencia?


I have heard that the authorities are still issuing NIE's (even if they are temporary ones) but that when they are asked to issue a residencia, then this is where the problem lies.



I am genuinely interested to know who is the more confused - us foreigners (not knowing the difference between NIE and residencia) or the authorities in applying the wrong rules:confused2::confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The only answer to this is to go to the relevant embassy/consulate and get the facts. From what I can grasp from your posts, this is all a bit "third party" and difficult to quite understand who is after what and where they are actually from - all significant for anyone to give correct factual answers

Jo xxx


----------

